# synfig sur mac



## caula (4 Juin 2010)

bonjour, 
je souhaite installer synfig sur mac (logiciel d'animation vectoriel)
http://synfig.org/fr/version-stable
il faut donc  installer les paquets pour MacOS X avec Fink (3 paquets  indispensables)
je me rend sur :
http://www.finkproject.org/download/index.php?phpLang=fr
je  suis attentivement mais arrivée à l'information 6, 
là je ne  comprend plus ??? j'ai bien installer Fink mais après... il me demande  d'utiliser *Fink Commander* 
si quelqu'un a la solution... et veux bien m'aider 
merci


----------



## ntx (4 Juin 2010)

Fink peut s'utiliser via un terminal ou via une GUI, Fink Commander. Perso je préfère la deuxième solution.

Ensuite, Fink ne fait que fournir les sources adaptées à Mac OSX et automatiser leur compilation. Il te faut donc auparavant installer les outils de développement d'Apple présents sur ton DVD de Mac OSX.


----------



## caula (8 Juin 2010)

merci pour cette réponse, étant débutant, qu'est ce que tu entends par  les outils de  développement ? X11 ? d'autres outils ?

J'ai installé Fink Commander
Ou se trouve les  3 paquets (http://www.synfig.org/fr/version-stable)  ? il me semble que les liens vers ces trois paquets n'existent pas...
voici  les liens :
ETL http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/etl
SYNFIG  http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/synfig
Synfig  GUI http://pdb.finkproject.org/pdb/package.php/synfigstudio

Et  comment installer les paquets ?
merci


----------



## ntx (8 Juin 2010)

caula a dit:


> merci pour cette réponse, étant débutant, qu'est ce que tu entends par  les outils de  développement ?


Ils sont sur ton DVD de Mac OSX dans un package "Developer"


> X11 ?


C'est n'est pas un outil de dev mais il te sera sûrement nécessaire pour faire tourner certains programmes Unix.


----------

